# Queen of the Jungle WIP



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Getting back to normal here. Starting to paint my lion picture. So far I sprayed fixative on the canvas picture and then coated an acrylic 'tone' underpainting of raw sienna and brunt sienna very much watered down.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*Second Acrylic underpainting*

Just finished the second acrylic underpainting. I think I might be getting too loose and neglecting details on this picture. Hope I can make up for it with the oil layers.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

This is already looking great!! 

How do you do your line drawing Terry...is it all freehand? It's VERY clean and precise! Nice job!

D


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

The outline was copied (traced) then I put in some details using red pencil and pastel. I do not draw well and I'm the first to admit it. 

I have been trying to do the cabin freehand. Still needs a lot of work. That's my back burner project right now.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Just finished the oil underpainting. Now all the underpainting is done on the lions and when it dries I will start the real work. I still haven't decided about the background. I usually do the background first but this time for some reason I decided to do it last. Can't tell you why, just happened.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Looking at the photo I can see that the paw on the left of the male lion looks too flat. I need to round that some while putting on the top coat.

If you see something else obviously off like that, please let me know.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

It looks great so far!

Curiosity question, why the acrylic underpainting? Why not do everything in oil?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

The acrylic dries fast and I can get to the point of putting on the second (oil) underpanting quickly. The acrylic really is just for blocking out the color patches kind of making a guide to follow. I could do it in oil but then I would have to wait for it to dry before going on.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

That makes sense.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I worked on the male lion this afternoon. I put on the first outside coat. I will do another layer and work more on detail tomorrow but I want to share where I am on this.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

All that is left to do is the background and the whiskers. The photo did not capture the brilliance of the color in this painting. I really need to get a better camera...some day. I've never done the background last before so I'm a little concerned, but it's a learning experience.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Excellent.. I love them!!

D


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice! I think the lioness is my favorite. Well done! Don't worry about the background. you can do it!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Mr. Lion really looks like he would rather be anyplace else! Great job. 

Chanda is right. I am sure you can handle the background challenge.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you David and Chanda and Susan. I'll probably finish it up tomorrow. After looking at the male lion I think I might make his mane a little darker.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Here she is -- the "Queen of the Jungle" chewing out the king. Helpful criticism is appreciated.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

You did a great job Terry. The background really makes the whole thing pop. As it is I love it. 

As far as a critique..the only things I might do different (if it were me) would be to tone down the yellow and bring in more tans. Just for a realistic effect. Also I would put a little movement in the lion mane..meaning the mane on a lion typically has a more messed up appearance. Yours looks like your lion was groomed.  Maybe that's what she's ticked at him for..he's dressed up for the ladies.

Once again Terry you have done an incredible job and should be proud of this! The background looks great. I love the shadows under your subject matter. It really gives it a sense of depth. 

Super nice!!

Whatcha doing next???


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Oh, I thought his main was parted by her passionate statement!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Chanda your point about the mane is right. It should be more messed ....grrrrr...I'll remember that on the next one. He does look like he has been groomed. Sometimes I just don't see the obvious. 

As for the yellow, again it's my photography. I can't seem to capture the colors of the picture in the photo correctly. 

Right now I'm playing with sketches for the next picture. I have a scene in mind. Here is some of the components....mind you this is freehand from head to hand - no grid or picture - and I'm not good at drawing, so I am hoping I can improve them with my painting. Right now they are on paper, I'll put (trace) them on the canvas when I'm happy with them.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Terrific job Terry.. I like this very much!


----------

